# Chinese SlingShot Paracord Handle Wrap With Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*I did not see any postings on this subject..But I may have missed it..I take No Credit for this content*

*in my video...Oh How to wrap a chinese slingshot..Comments are welcome~Oldmiser*


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the video OM I have never personally done a paracord handle on something before. I have made lanyards and other items but never a handle. I know it is popular in the skeleton style knives in the knife world. I may have to give this a go on one of my older frames to see what it is all about.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Always wondered how it was done ever since I bought my Cougar years ago. You're the Dr. Dre of slings OM 

Thanks for the vid.


----------

